# Anyone try Planet Altitude Protection Gear?



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey All,

Just curious if anyone has tried out the protection gear at planetaltitude. I have been looking for reviews on their "AtomicBomb" and have yet to find it. It looks pretty new but was hoping someone could give some feedback on it. I actually use TPro Armor already but the "Atomic" stuff could be great economic gear for someone new if it works. 

Hope to hear from you guys/gals soon

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

*love it*

hi - I've got the Atomic Bomb Top and Pants and love it - better than anything else I've tried by far. I tried to get the pants for my girlfriend but they are out of stock. Emailed them and they said they are getting more stock mid dec 08.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Good to hear. 

Follow up Q

How is the kneepad placement? With my Tpro I had to go to a tailor and get creative. I am only 5'-6" and my wife is 5'-4". I noticed when I got my Tpro that the legs were too long. Since the kneepad placement is what matters it wasn't as easy as just hemming the bottom. We had to get creative and work with the thighs and right above the knee. Total pain in the arse if you can imagine not to mention the cost of custom tailoring like that.

I guess that is the biggest con to full compression gear. You don't want the rash behind the knees from stand alone pads, but you have to be a perfect fit for the pants. The tops don't seem to be as much of an issue but I guess in extreme cases you could run into the same problem.

Anyhow let me know how your Atomic Pants fitted you!

Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

*planet altitude gear*

No dramas here with fitting my Bomb pants but I'm a standard large with most things ...I considered the shorts and knee pads seperately at one point maybe that would be better for you?


----------

